
Ask HN: Any video hosting backend provider? - mromanuk
Suppose you need to build the next twitch or youtube, What do you use for video hosting?, without going the route of self-hosting.<p>* edited: &quot;back end&quot; to backend
======
eb0la
Youtube used Limelight Networks before it was acquired by google.

I was in a telco by then and we were wondering why the limilight AS was
getting so much traffic.

Also, any major telco will be happy to sell you their CDN and video
distribution services by now.

------
softinio
[https://aws.amazon.com/digital-media/](https://aws.amazon.com/digital-media/)

~~~
mromanuk
yes, I saw that one, but the only video in that page, is from youtube
[https://youtu.be/-zWhT9YHYNk](https://youtu.be/-zWhT9YHYNk), looks like they
don't like dog-fooding

------
BjoernKW
IIRC MindGeek, the company behind Pornhub, offers large scale, high traffic
video hosting.

